

Massive multiplayer online scrabble (nodeko entry) - ropiku
http://scrabb.ly/

======
colonelxc
Hmm, "You must build off of words you've played yourself (the dark tiles on
the board) after your first turn."

So if I put my first word cleverly in one of the denser places of the board, I
am basically screwed (well, only until I start a new game)? Just disappointing
after I searched the board for quite a while to place my second word, only to
get that message. Also, I have no idea where to find my first word (I know it
will appear darker, but I have no idea where in the 2D space.

~~~
tommynazareth
I put down my first word and then scrolled far, far away. Then realized that
the rule and I was lost.

~~~
railsjedi
Hah. Yeah, I really wanted to fix that but we completely ran out of time at
the end. This project was crazy ambitious for 48hrs, I'm just amazed we got
anything to work at all! :-)

When you place words, the history shows up on the right. Once the judging is
over, I'll make it so when you click on a word in the sidebar, it scrolls the
board over to that word. Should help people like me who are always getting
lost within the infinite scrabble space.

In the meantime, you can just click "Swap Tiles" a few times to end the game
and start anew.

------
guns
Looks like the leader board got hacked:

    
    
        Leaderboard
    
        1.FAIL -80085
        2.@dacort 2
        3.@aviel 1337
        4.@ggoodale 1337
        5.@railsjedi 1337

~~~
aviel
nope. we didnt quite get it working so we poked fun at ourselves :-)

~~~
guns
I see. Well, I'm having a lot of fun with your app. Annexing other words by
augmenting them almost makes it feel like a game of conquest. It would be fun
if other people could steal "territory" from you by completing your words.

------
GavinB
This is very cool! It's addictive to keep adding words.

If you start at the edge and build outwards, it seems pretty easy to go on
indefinitely, continuing to add on points without even thinking of
particularly high-scoring words. Maybe there should be a clearer goal? Get a
high average score in addition to a high total? Get a high score using up all
of the tiles in a normal scrabble set?

~~~
railsjedi
I think games shouldn't ever have to end. Once we get the leaderboard working
again, it'll be a competition who can have the longest, largest, and most
ridiculous never ending game of scrabble.

------
dabent
App crashed

This application is temporarily offline.

If you're the administrator of this app, please check your heroku logs for the
backtrace.

~~~
railsjedi
Yeah, Heroku's node hosting has got some issues at the moment (its still in
beta). I have to manually restart it whenever that happens :-(

------
ruperp
Insanely addicting. I'm building out my own little peninsula of words.

Needs a minimap to get around.

~~~
ggoodale
Very high on our list of post-competition features. Not just for the
usability; we also think the game board would make an gigantic, amazing
poster. ;)

------
cmars232
It crashed while I was playing, and then it came back, and remembered my game
when it came back!

~~~
unwind
If it's a shared multiplayer persistent board, there is no "your game".

~~~
cmars232
Ah, I see what you mean. I guess I was impressed that my game state was
perfectly restored... current letter times, score, and ability to add to my
prior words.

~~~
ggoodale
Actually, we do track your game state along with everyone else's. Thanks for
playing!

------
chrischen
Getting 2 double word score tiles doesn't seem to work.

~~~
ggoodale
Heh. That was from my misunderstanding of the rules of that, er, _other_ tile-
based word game. I'll fix it post-competition when we can deploy changes to
the app. Thanks for playing!

------
wlievens
I want a Home button because I lost my words!

------
phoenix24
that's a really cool application! I've too have been working on a multiplayer
application, hope to release soon.

------
smoody
nicely done! what are you using for persistence on the backend?

~~~
railsjedi
MongoDB + geospacial indexing

